# Received this from another on this group...bought it....now what???



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks like the yarn I use to make dish clothes that everyone loves! Luckily dish clothes can be knit or crocheted!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, I already had some Peaches & Creme yarn in a pretty Sandstone Stripes color...I made one of those little "Pincher Hotpad" thingies I found a pattern for. I showed it to my daughter and she flipped for it!!!...said she'd seen the things advertised somewhere and had been thinking of buying some!!!...So...IF I get busy real soon...REAL busy!!!...LOL...I can make some to send out for Christmas!...My oldest daughter bakes a LOT for her boys' athletic team functions so she'll like them, too!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you'll find that it does stretch once it's knitted--especially if you use a rib pattern. Play around with a few swatches in different stitches and experiment with stretch.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


~~~~~~~~~~~
On the back of their abel, Pho.....even the FRONT.......... should be patterns..........usually kitchen items....cloths, towels, placemats, potholders.

I'd use it for RUGS, too........I knit and crochet. Double this yarn for a hefty hex rug in the round......work in single strands in a spiral for other rugs......make them rectangular (row work).

Google Peaches & Cream's website and look for pattern ideas, also......

I work with this yarn, Sugar & Cream and many other cottons, too........even making caps and scarves........cotton is VERY warm......skull caps - open work, are cute in any cotton.......

I'd also make an afghan with this stuff........

Good luck, sweetie......!

Donna Rae


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks...I'm so looking forward to working with it.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

You could make baby bibs, large bibs for people in nursing homes, dish and wash cloths, small bags to hold scraps of soap in the shower. If you buy a small loom your can make a "tubing" and make circular throw rugs (much like we used to make rag rugs). There are endless uses for this type of yarn. Most are utility purposes rather than sweaters and hats.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> You could make baby bibs, large bibs for people in nursing homes, dish and wash cloths, small bags to hold scraps of soap in the shower. If you buy a small loom your can make a "tubing" and make circular throw rugs (much like we used to make rag rugs). There are endless uses for this type of yarn. Most are utility purposes rather than sweaters and hats.


My dad has Alzheimer's and sometimes makes a mess when eating so I think I'll make him a couple of the adult bibs....good idea!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this Sugar and Cream 100% cotton yarn - do you have the 4 ply or the 8 ply? For the 4 ply, you can make summer sweaterss, scarves, shrugs, caps, dresses, dish cloths, place mats, dish towels, towel toppers, etc.

With 8 ply, you can make hot pads, pot holders, market bags, plant stand protectors, etc. It's beautiful stuff!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love this Sugar and Cream 100% cotton yarn - do you have the 4 ply or the 8 ply? For the 4 ply, you can make summer sweaterss, scarves, shrugs, caps, dresses, dish cloths, place mats, dish towels, towel toppers, etc.
> 
> With 8 ply, you can make hot pads, pot holders, market bags, plant stand protectors, etc. It's beautiful stuff!!


It's all 4 ply...I've been sucked into "pattern search and save" world!!!!....somebody SAVE ME!!!!!....LOL


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

hi i do not know where u are but i have a book for crotchat variations and it for ladies waistcoats(vests)long coat lengths and short waist lengths and it by HAYFIELD and it number7127. all are lovelly to do and ur yarn sounds just right as they are all for raw cotton /cotton rich yarns .jane in u.k


----------



## MitzyG (Nov 7, 2011)

Is that Peaches and Cream yarn? I have some of that. I am making dishclothes, but the more I work with it, the more I am thinking what a great sweater it would make.
I think people mostly do dishclothes, potholders, etc. There are tons of patterns for dishclothes around.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've started an adult bib for my dad but it's taking me a long time to work on because I'm still not feeling up to par...and with the kids around, especially the 2 1/2 year old who thinks she has to have your undivided attention if she's in the room...LOL...it's hard to get far on it. That plus my daughter bought me the new Stephen King book and I got it in the mail today!!!...I LOVE Stephen King!!!!...I'm keeping it on my bed and only reading it when I make myself lay down to ease the pain...but it's addicting!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

MitzyG said:


> Is that Peaches and Cream yarn? I have some of that. I am making dishclothes, but the more I work with it, the more I am thinking what a great sweater it would make.
> I think people mostly do dishclothes, potholders, etc. There are tons of patterns for dishclothes around.


Yes, it's all Peaches & Creme...I love it so far. I made one of those "Pincher Hotpads" with a different skein of this stuff and my daughter loves it so I'm gonna try to make up a few for Christmas....That plus maybe a regular hotpad and an oven mitt...maybe a towel topper....I know...mighty high aspects with Christmas just a few weeks away!!!!....LOL...some of my kids might get theirs on their birthdays instead....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

trammyjane said:


> hi i do not know where u are but i have a book for crotchat variations and it for ladies waistcoats(vests)long coat lengths and short waist lengths and it by HAYFIELD and it number7127. all are lovelly to do and ur yarn sounds just right as they are all for raw cotton /cotton rich yarns .jane in u.k


That sounds lovely but I'm not that ambitious right now...LOL...maybe later....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lily Yarn makes a lot of various things using their brand of 4ply cotton yarns. Since the yarns are the same except for the name, you could check out their site.
http://sugarncream.com/index.php


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


I have made many hot-pads using this cotton yarn. Washes and wears well. I always have a hot pad on the hook..I make two, roll them up, secure with a pretty contrasting ribbon and givei for birthday gifts. Enjoy.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

maureenadrian73 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...
> ...


The one I made was cute...love their colors as well!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lily Yarn makes a lot of various things using their brand of 4ply cotton yarns. Since the yarns are the same except for the name, you could check out their site.
> http://sugarncream.com/index.php


I went there and created an account but every time I tried to open a page it took me back to the sign-in page and wouldn't let me go any further. Must be a glitch. I'll try again later...thanks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lily Yarn makes a lot of various things using their brand of 4ply cotton yarns. Since the yarns are the same except for the name, you could check out their site.
> ...


I find the sign in page a little strange myself. Go without the sign in. I do. Also http://www.lionbrand.com is a great crochet/knitting site!! Enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a friend that makes Burp Cloths.
I love making dishcloths out of it.
Have fun!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I've started an adult bib for my dad but it's taking me a long time to work on because I'm still not feeling up to par...and with the kids around, especially the 2 1/2 year old who thinks she has to have your undivided attention if she's in the room...LOL...it's hard to get far on it. That plus my daughter bought me the new Stephen King book and I got it in the mail today!!!...I LOVE Stephen King!!!!...I'm keeping it on my bed and only reading it when I make myself lay down to ease the pain...but it's addicting!!![/quote
> 
> You need to start listening to audio books, then you can read and knit at the same time. Beats TV by a long shot. (I know audio books can be expensive. I get mine from the library online and upload directly to my mp3.) I love Stephen King, also. But I can only read him when the sun is shining.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love that yarn. I use it for all the kitchen items above. I also have made market bags with it. I have had then for over a year. They have held up amazingly well. At least once a week they get loaded with a ton of groceries. Yes, it does stretch. I love it for heave items. I have put 8 to 10 large bottles of water in it. Try that with paper or plastic. You have a real treasure. jinx
http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=133


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is great for summer weight items. Never worked with this brand, but did lots of hats, and market bags last year. If it is really soft, baby soakers for summer would work, too. Lots of ideas.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw a set (maybe at Annie's Attic?) that included a "cozy" for a casserole dish. Your variegated yarn would be perfect for something like that.
The cotton yarn also makes SUPER cold drink cozies. My water bottle spends the night in the freezer half-full, then in the morning I fill it up and slip the cozy on. I have cold, filtered water to drink all day, and it doesn't sweat all over.


----------



## sandra hughes (Apr 28, 2011)

http://peaches-creme.com/freecrochet.htm

have you had a look at this site?


----------



## judymh (Jun 30, 2011)

I often combine this with a solid baby yarn and make really great shawls. The weigh is just a bit heavier than DK yarns.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

Many dishclothes can be made with this much but I would make a cotton throw. Google country plaid afghan and see what you come up with.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,
I purchased similar yarn and am making dish cloths from it. They are coming out very nicely.
Also, you can make those string shopping bags from this type of yarn.
Good luck.
Cass


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dish cloths


----------



## knitting grandma from NC (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks beautiful. What weight is it. Would it be okay for a child's crib or bed blanket. It looks like it is fingering weight. Since I am an obsessive sock knitter I would make socks.


----------



## knitting grandma from NC (Nov 1, 2011)

I just looked close at the thread. I think it is peaches and cream. I make wash cloths for SFS. Since you crochet place mats would certainly work.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I just bought a bunch of peaches & cream at dollar tree. I use it to make, pot holders, bath rugs, market bags,ect. It is very durable.if you do a rb stitch it will stretch and hold up.love to work with it in the summer because it's cool on my lap


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

, small bags to hold scraps of soap in the shower. 

Hi I'm curious how r the small bags for holding soap scraps made .I do mine with the VERY stiffest Netting ,also I let my soap dry be4 using it .It will last a LOONNGG LLONNGG TIME.
GOD BLESS


----------



## diplace (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think you'll find that it does stretch once it's knitted--especially if you use a rib pattern. Play around with a few swatches in different stitches and experiment with stretch.


It stretches even more when wet. I use it to crochet and knit dishcloths. I make smaller squares because of that.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky you - I love making dishcloths, there are sooooo many great patterns too - a good place to start looking for ideas is dishandwashclothmania- but, BEWARE once you get hooked.... you either run out of time or printer ink or both!


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

you have recieved a lot of great ideas; but, what is a "Pincher Hotpad"


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Scrubbies is something else you could make with it.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, please tell us what is a pincher hot pad?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Send it to me -- I take spells where I make up a dozen or so dish cloths. That makes lovely ones. I sometimes crochet dish cloths and sometimes knit. Either can be very nice. Enjoy your bounty!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-cup-pincher


toto said:


> you have recieved a lot of great ideas; but, what is a "Pincher Hotpad"


----------



## sjmcapps (Nov 11, 2011)

I used it to make French Market Bags. There are great crochet and knitted patterns. I just doubled the yarn. They are great


----------



## orncollect2 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a pattern from a kit I had bought at Yarn Paradise, in Ashville, NC. It was in a softer yarn than Sugar N Cream, but I tried it anyway. It was fine, there were three different kits by the same company. I'm sure that you could find the kits easy enough. The different kits were all toddler hoodies. One has a tassel, one has ears and I am having a Rick Perry moment and can't remember the last one. I think that I have made this pattern about 10 times now and everyone loves it. It would be well worth the price of the kit just for the pattern

orncollect


----------



## heleneknits (Jun 10, 2011)

they have great patterns for baby bibs, cotton is the best for that.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> MitzyG said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Peaches and Cream yarn? I have some of that. I am making dishclothes, but the more I work with it, the more I am thinking what a great sweater it would make.
> ...


What's a "pincher hotpad"?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

In addition to dish rags and wash cloths I've made hats and market bags from Peaches N Cream.


----------



## gailgal (Sep 26, 2011)

I love this yarn. To date I have made a jumper for my granddaughter, a shrug, hobo bag which I have received many compliment on, a mother & daugher bags for my daughter-in law & granddaughter. Am currently making a man's large sweater for my Doctor for saving my life by talking me into open heart surgery. If I could I would only use the cotton.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with Donna Rae, I would make a breadspread with it.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have made several bags/purses with this type of yarn. they come out great. Try Lion Brand site for free patterns. There was also a Leisure Arts pattern several years ago that made a great summery crochet bag.


----------



## mbard3731 (May 1, 2011)

that's what I used to make puppet washcloths for kids. I actually sold 15 of them already.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you crochet the pincher hotpad thingie??? I sure would like that pattern if you did.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you crochet the pincher hotpad thingie??? I sure would like that pattern if you did.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have enough of that yarn to supply several of that type of yarn, to supply my own yarn shop. In fact my nephew calls my yarn room (yes I have one of those)a yarn shop. I use it to make dish and wash cloth mainly. I like those colors. Have fun with it.


----------



## annam8d (Oct 29, 2011)

I wound two balls together and made a small rug using Tunisian crochet. Very thick and pretty.


----------



## annam8d (Oct 29, 2011)

I wound two balls together and made a small rug using Tunisian crochet. Very thick and pretty.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Although I love this stuff for dish clothes, bibs, etc. I have also crocheted myself a couple of pull over vests with it. I'm not that big on crocheted garments, but they turned out very well.


----------



## joaniem (Jun 7, 2011)

Not wanting to use a wool or acrylic yarn because of my location in Fl., I made an afghan with it. Turned out beautiful. Did it about 7 years ago and it has held up great.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

That yarn makes a nice blanket. My daughter wanted all cotton so I did this in feather and fan pattern.


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

This yarn is perfecr for a BAKTUS with its automn colours. If you have never heard of it, type the word BAKTUS into GOOGLE images, you will find a lot of examples. It is a shawlette which needs very few yarn. Good chance!


----------



## Little Toots (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like you got some really good advice already. I agree with dish cloths, dish towels, pot holders, bibs, etc. Since you love it that much, if you have enough you could do placemats. They would look nice.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Great idea on the dishclothees everyone loves them, I need some more myself. Phoenix what book did you get I collect Stephen King but my daught bought me an electric book having a hard time deciding to download one of his books since I have all the rest of them.What is this world coming to.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I MAKE PURSES OUT OF THIS COTTEN ALL THE TIME....ALSO...PLACE MATS....DISH CLOTHES, WASH CLOTHS....HOT POT HOLDERS...THE LIST CAN BE ENDLESS IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT...NICE BARGAIN


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh pooh sorry about the caps!....grrrrrr


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I use this type of yarn to make "Green" shopping bags, seems everytime I use them I get another order. Easy, free, crochet patterns are available on the web. Have fun, beautiful yarn!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

There was a link to making bowls with this yarn on KP the other day. Also I have made bath matts using double strands and they last forever!
have fun!!
Pat


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Sugar and Cream 100% cotton yarn - do you have the 4 ply or the 8 ply? For the 4 ply, you can make summer sweaterss, scarves, shrugs, caps, dresses, dish cloths, place mats, dish towels, towel toppers, etc.
> ...


I'm in the same abyss. Maybe we can give each other a hand up and out. Not. I keep finding new items I MUST knit. Patterns are everywhere, and spawning new patterns in my "knitting" folder on the computer. There is no hope.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks lovely


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Yeah, I already had some Peaches & Creme yarn in a pretty Sandstone Stripes color...I made one of those little "Pincher Hotpad" thingies I found a pattern for. I showed it to my daughter and she flipped for it!!!...said she'd seen the things advertised somewhere and had been thinking of buying some!!!...So...IF I get busy real soon...REAL busy!!!...LOL...I can make some to send out for Christmas!...My oldest daughter bakes a LOT for her boys' athletic team functions so she'll like them, too!!!


Where did you find the pattern for the Pincher Hotpad. It sounds like a great Christmas gift!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Peaches and Creme is great for making tote bags. Also for hats for babies. It is a pleasure to work with. Enjoy your nice big stash!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I googled pincher hot pad and found it on a crochet forum called crochetville


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...
> ...


you make skull caps with this yarn? I was always told "no, cotton will stretch out, you can't use it for anything other than something that calls for cotton" Bless your heart, Donna Rae!!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone made a round bar stool cover with this? Bernat has a pattern -- the only one I've found -- made with a different yarn. Haven't checked the guage or washability of that yarn, but thought I'd ask about your collective experiences with a pattern and yarn choices. Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Phoenix

I have quilted 'pincher hotpads) but would like to do some knitted cotton of the same. they are so handy. I believe you knit a half circle? I thought I would 
knit slip one like in some sock heel patterns -- - make two and then join them together. Would you mind send a picture of your crochet ones? and correct me if I am wrong about the shape. Thanks so much. Hope you feel better.


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

I have made the bag holder like it really well

http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/04/christmas-lace-kitchen-hanging-hand.html


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


Go to http://www.sugarcream.com for loads of patterns in every shape and form for cotton yarn. Good luck You will need to get a password but everything is free.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

you can make dishcloths with it.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear Phoenix, I found a bib pattern that I'm sure you can find through a search ... it looked like a shirt front with a tie. I have no idea where the pattern is now but I made two... a simple rectangle for the shirt front and the collar is the strap or tie for the bib...the tie I made in ombre colors. These were for my little grandson's but I'm guess an adult man might find these more acceptable than a child looking bib. Just a thought...you can make your shirts in ombre and ties in solids.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

One of the ladies in our knitting/crochet group made a lovely sweater out of this yarn.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

orncollect2 said:


> I had a pattern from a kit I had bought at Yarn Paradise, in Ashville, NC. It was in a softer yarn than Sugar N Cream, but I tried it anyway. It was fine, there were three different kits by the same company. I'm sure that you could find the kits easy enough. The different kits were all toddler hoodies. One has a tassel, one has ears and I am having a Rick Perry moment and can't remember the last one. I think that I have made this pattern about 10 times now and everyone loves it. It would be well worth the price of the kit just for the pattern
> 
> orncollect


I have "Rick Perry" moments. Only I call 'em "senior" moments when I just can't, to save my life, recall what I am talking about.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

culshafer said:


> I have made the bag holder like it really well
> 
> http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/04/christmas-lace-kitchen-hanging-hand.html


How fun!!! Thank you for the link!


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

Facecloths? This is what would make. Very simple.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MitzyG said:


> Is that Peaches and Cream yarn? I have some of that. I am making dishclothes, but the more I work with it, the more I am thinking what a great sweater it would make.
> I think people mostly do dishclothes, potholders, etc. There are tons of patterns for dishclothes around.


Has anyone here made a sweater out of Peaches and Cream?

I made a sleeveless top out of it, and it stretched out a lot. I finally ended up giving it to my cats for them to sleep on. They appreciated it!

Maybe if I went down several needle sizes. . . . But then it might be too difficult to work with. (I knit loosely and usually have to go down at least one needle size from the size suggested on the ball band.)

I'm going to Michael's or Hobby Lobby later today to buy some all-cotton yarn. For the long car trip from Ft. Wayne, IN, back to Tallahassee, FL, I'll probably knit washcloths out of the yarn.

Right now I've got a wool sweater on the needles. I've finished the front and back, and I picked up for one of the sleeves at the shoulder and am knitting down to the cuff. When I get done with that, I figure it'll be too difficult to pick up and knit for the second sleeve while I'm in the car. So, the washcloths will be a good project. When I'm not doing the driving, that is!

Hazel


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jinx said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-cup-pincher
> 
> 
> toto said:
> ...


That's a good one...but not the one I made...LOL...I'll try to upload it here and on the pattern topic page.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Marilynf said:


> That yarn makes a nice blanket. My daughter wanted all cotton so I did this in feather and fan pattern.


That's really pretty!!!...but I'm not THAT ambitious yet!!!...LOL


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

The Mason Dixon book has a very sweet little baby sweater, surplice style, very easy to make. That book has lots of nice patterns, but your library probably has a copy if you just want the one pattern.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

It might work in a sturdy bag of some kind. A Boho look that goes across the body. Or, since you have so much, maybe a mat or summer top. I do not crochet so am limited in suggestions.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

beadlady said:


> Great idea on the dishclothees everyone loves them, I need some more myself. Phoenix what book did you get I collect Stephen King but my daught bought me an electric book having a hard time deciding to download one of his books since I have all the rest of them.What is this world coming to.


I've read all of his books...except this one....it's the newest one called 11/22/63.....so far pretty good...but haven't made it to the scary parts yet!!!...LOL

And my daughter has said she's gonna get me a Kindle reader, too...LOL


----------



## bwheel319 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm making a table runner out of the same yarn. I'm making one for Christmas with the red, green and white and a yellow and white for every day. Very easy crochet pattern. 10 balls for each runner


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> I'm in the same abyss. Maybe we can give each other a hand up and out. Not. I keep finding new items I MUST knit. Patterns are everywhere, and spawning new patterns in my "knitting" folder on the computer. There is no hope.


I have a HUGE desktop folder full of crochet patterns. I know I'll never make 99% of them but they're addicting just to collect!!!...LOL...and I also have a huge cookbook folder...even though I don't cook...LOL


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

i got some cotton yarn, didnt realize it was cotton, yes i didnt read label.. bad me.. but it has this paint like stuff on it to make it have sparkles.. probably why i bought it without reading it. the shineys do that to me. but i had got it for mitts. well wont work for mitts and the sparkly stuff comes off.. what a mess. dont know what to make of it now.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

trixpat said:


> , small bags to hold scraps of soap in the shower.
> 
> Hi I'm curious how r the small bags for holding soap scraps made .I do mine with the VERY stiffest Netting ,also I let my soap dry be4 using it .It will last a LOONNGG LLONNGG TIME.
> GOD BLESS


I'm actually going to make several of these with it....I found the patterns and loved them!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I saw a set (maybe at Annie's Attic?) that included a "cozy" for a casserole dish. Your variegated yarn would be perfect for something like that.
> The cotton yarn also makes SUPER cold drink cozies. My water bottle spends the night in the freezer half-full, then in the morning I fill it up and slip the cozy on. I have cold, filtered water to drink all day, and it doesn't sweat all over.


That's a great idea!!!...I've seen the patterns for these...just need to make one.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

sandra hughes said:


> http://peaches-creme.com/freecrochet.htm
> 
> have you had a look at this site?


Yes...I spend about 3/4ths of my day looking at and downloading patterns and recipes. LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

gailgal said:


> I love this yarn. To date I have made a jumper for my granddaughter, a shrug, hobo bag which I have received many compliment on, a mother & daugher bags for my daughter-in law & granddaughter. Am currently making a man's large sweater for my Doctor for saving my life by talking me into open heart surgery. If I could I would only use the cotton.


That's such a sweet thing to do.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sharney said:


> orncollect2 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a pattern from a kit I had bought at Yarn Paradise, in Ashville, NC. It was in a softer yarn than Sugar N Cream, but I tried it anyway. It was fine, there were three different kits by the same company. I'm sure that you could find the kits easy enough. The different kits were all toddler hoodies. One has a tassel, one has ears and I am having a Rick Perry moment and can't remember the last one. I think that I have made this pattern about 10 times now and everyone loves it. It would be well worth the price of the kit just for the pattern
> ...


LOL...don't we all?????


----------



## Alvin (Sep 30, 2011)

How about makeing hats for Chemo Patients?


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

It would make a beautiful lap throw. Hope you are feel well again very soon.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Lucky you - I love making dishcloths, there are sooooo many great patterns too - a good place to start looking for ideas is dishandwashclothmania- but, BEWARE once you get hooked.... you either run out of time or printer ink or both!


I don't print my patterns...I just bring them up on the computer and sit here to crochet. I spend 99% of my time in my room so this is convenient....I love my laptop!!! I have it on a little portable desk so I can set it up anywhere!


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

I make water bottle holders out of the verigated yarn.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

I make water bottle holders out of the verigated yarn.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

On the Sugar'n Cream web site you will find a "Circles Throw" to crochet. It is #99000600320. I am making one out of my odd and ends of varigated cotton yarn and it works up really fast and easy. And it is pretty, too. 

Be forewarned that cotton yarn, if machine washed and dried, has a formidable shrinkage rate, but wears like iron, so it is good for utility items.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh, this is 100% cotton. There are many many things you can do with this yarn. Dish cloths, place mats, wash cloths for bath, bags, bibs, google their website for more patterns.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Pudgypooh said:


> It would make a beautiful lap throw. Hope you are feel well again very soon.


Thanks...had to have a followup appt. with my PCP and he put the "Fear of God" in me by showing me pictures of a ruptured colon from neglecting the diverticulitis. I never made the connection but about 9 years ago my dad had a ruptured intestine and had to be hospitalized for about 5 months...most of it with open incisions from sternum to pelvis. The had to literally take his insides out and flush the toxic waste out of his body cavity then keep it open to keep it clean. It was NOT pleasant!...I don't even want to THINK about something like that!!!!!


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

I've actually made myself a couple of sweaters with it. Or as the owner of LYS says, "Well, you're not a yarn snob."


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks like the Sugar n' Cream I used to make a Cap for my Granddaughter for her birthday. Now my other GrandD's want one! I used the Anna Cap pattern from AnniesAttic.com. It is really cute.


----------



## cathyharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

I have used this yarn to make my great granddaughter a spring sweater. I also knit and crochet toys. Love it. Be creative. Good luck. Have fun with it.


----------



## KatMcKool (May 26, 2011)

How about a small rug? I love cotton rugs or mats because they are so durable and easy to launder. Baskets are also a good idea. I too love cotton yarn!


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

I use some plastic canvas for center and make petals on the out side with the cotton yarn, this makes the best dish clothes with scrubby power. or crochet or knit the cotton and plastic canvas yarn togetherin a simple stitch. makes the whole thing a scrubby. fun and safe for teflon.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Donna Rae, Do you have your own yarn shop or do you teach knitting and crocheting? If I lived close by I would love to start a craft club with you. Always intersted in all of your remarks. It gives me a smile. I have learned a lot from what you say. Keep it going. As the old saying, "YOU ARE NEVER TOOOOOO OLD TO LEARN".


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi DR, do you think that I can use the cotton yarn to make chemo caps since they are going to Fl. They be nice and cooler than worsted yarn


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

If you got to ...hmm...is it knit picks or Ravelry...you can type inthe type of yarn/name and it will give you patterns to make with that particular yarn...Enjoy! Cotton is fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just copied off a bib pattern from cloverlaine.com she has dish cloths and bibs. So I decided for an elderly lady I take care of I could just use a larger needle so it would be big enough for her.. it is 8" wide at the bottom so maybe if I go up 2 sizes in needles I could get another inch or more... someone please correct me if I'm wrong... LOL I'm itching to finish up some projects and get started on this...


charliesaunt said:


> You could make baby bibs, large bibs for people in nursing homes, dish and wash cloths, small bags to hold scraps of soap in the shower. If you buy a small loom your can make a "tubing" and make circular throw rugs (much like we used to make rag rugs). There are endless uses for this type of yarn. Most are utility purposes rather than sweaters and hats.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm making a bib for my dad...and my sister aid she needs one too!!!...LOL


----------



## misskate.skelton (Nov 11, 2011)

I used this stuff to make a summer shawl. It's perfect for cool summer nights and as an accessory for a bible meeting outfit.


----------



## carolcook34 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just started a garter stitch scarf for Xmas sale. I love working with it, such beautiful stripes and such a good hand. Enjoy.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I have never seen this used for anything more than dish cloths...but they are so in demand..and for gifts they are so appreciated...mine last forever and I am really hard on them


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> MitzyG said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Peaches and Cream yarn? I have some of that. I am making dishclothes, but the more I work with it, the more I am thinking what a great sweater it would make.
> ...


I made a short sleeve sweater out of Peaches and Cream that looks nice for about two hours and then stretches and looks very baggy. Maybe my cats would like a new pillow. Nice for other projects though.


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

You can make some nice hats and mittens with it .. Cotton in very very warm when made up. And beleive it or not it does have some stretch after it's crocheted. But you can also make baby blankets, crib blankets, or car seat blankets. They are all usefull


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Whatever you do, it's going to look pretty, enjoy, I envy you.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

so much to knit - so little time


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Yeah, I already had some Peaches & Creme yarn in a pretty Sandstone Stripes color...I made one of those little "Pincher Hotpad" thingies I found a pattern for. I showed it to my daughter and she flipped for it!!!...said she'd seen the things advertised somewhere and had been thinking of buying some!!!...So...IF I get busy real soon...REAL busy!!!...LOL...I can make some to send out for Christmas!...My oldest daughter bakes a LOT for her boys' athletic team functions so she'll like them, too!!!


 What's a Pincher hotpad thingy?
Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Sugar and Cream 100% cotton yarn - do you have the 4 ply or the 8 ply? For the 4 ply, you can make summer sweaterss, scarves, shrugs, caps, dresses, dish cloths, place mats, dish towels, towel toppers, etc.
> ...


Save you?? Are you melting? Did a little girl throw a bucket of water on you? Hummmm


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

This Sugar and Cream makes great dish cloths.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I already had some Peaches & Creme yarn in a pretty Sandstone Stripes color...I made one of those little "Pincher Hotpad" thingies I found a pattern for. I showed it to my daughter and she flipped for it!!!...said she'd seen the things advertised somewhere and had been thinking of buying some!!!...So...IF I get busy real soon...REAL busy!!!...LOL...I can make some to send out for Christmas!...My oldest daughter bakes a LOT for her boys' athletic team functions so she'll like them, too!!!
> ...


Read through the posts on here...I uploaded it in here...can't remember what page it's on...but I can look and let you know.

ok...it's on page 6


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


Well, I don't crochet; knit only. Nevertheless... I've made baby bibs using Elaine Fitzpatricks patterns... they are so cute: http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com/2009/09/imp-bib_19.html She also designs dishclothes.

I also made a baby's blanket with this yarn (when I couldn't afford the suggested yarn), using my favorite teddy bear pattern: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/merino5-bear-baby-blankt.html The blanket is not as soft and nice as when I use the Merino 5 yarn, but it's a sturdy blanket that works well for a floor mat for the baby and also for a car seat cover.

Good luck.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...
> ...


Those are adorable...but I don't knit...just crochet. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-cup-pincher
> ...


That's a great pattern. I think I would also try making it larger for my 4 fingers to protect them all. An interesting project. Thanks.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


I am planning to make an apron because I'm tired of aprons that don't dry your hands when you wipe them on that slick thin fabric. I once made an apron of black hardanger cloth and it ruined a pair of knakipants by bleeding horribly when liquid spilled. Some hats are nice in fabrics (I mean crocheted or woven) that don't stretch.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

I make dishcloths and hanging towels out of it )


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW! You are one lucky lady. You will have such fun using all that beautiful yarn. Go for it!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

This is what I use to make dishcloths. There are a lot of nice patterns on the web.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I make dish cloths with this cotton yarn. I have seen some summer patterns call for it for ladies T shirts.


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

ok got the reading and knitting thing figured out well a friend if mine does she embroiders and loves to read alas she has found audio books to work great. now she is passing them here sp i can "read" and knit and when the eyes start getting worse - going blind from diabetic blindness- but i wont give up or give in - i'll still have books!! some crafty solutions to both loves!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


How about making the lizard dishcloths or place mats. Colours would be suitable. Happy crocheting.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, I made my greatneice a very cute little sweater using Lion Brand Yarn pattern #90440AD. I used the yarn you show in your picture.I also made her a little blankie to match with the leftovers. Have fun!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Good for you! I'm legally blind also. Not from my diabetes. I have RP- Retinitus Pigmentosa or tunnel vision. . I still knit and crochet daily.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

SOMEBODY was looking for the Karabella pattern and TODAY has been posted by ELANN.COM in their newsletter with a price around $8/9.-


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I would make dishclothes. I am making a bunch now for gifts. We should get together, You don't knit and I don't crochet. We would make a good pair.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

dingo said:


> I would make dishclothes. I am making a bunch now for gifts. We should get together, You don't knit and I don't crochet. We would make a good pair.


LOL...Yep...like the blind leading the blind...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I made a couple of the pincher hotpads but I must have done something weird...the light colored one was made with the large size pattern (ch 10) and the red one was made with the med. size pattern (ch 6)....what a difference!...I think I'm gonna go in the middle and ch 8 to start....see how that goes.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have made Hooded Baby sweaters with it and My Daughter loved them..


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently made some car seat blankets for my grandchildren from this cotton yarn. My daughter in law loves them for the car.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm truly loving all the ideas and websites everyone is sending. I just wish I had the patience to try some of the bigger projects. But I'm having a difficult time staying with the adult bib...and it's just 50 chains wide!!!...LOL


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

you can use a latch hook tool used for rugs and do crotatting with this yarn. have made hot pats this way. Also, do you know how to do the afghan-Tunisian stitch


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

brenda m said:


> you can use a latch hook tool used for rugs and do crotatting with this yarn. have made hot pats this way. Also, do you know how to do the afghan-Tunisian stitch


No....never tried that stitch....


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Lots and lots of dishcloths!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

you could also make coasters with it. i have or scarves for teddy bears, tops of tea towels, toys, hats. ideas are endless


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pot holders!! 
Hair holders!!
Dolls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


It has a cottony feel to it because it is cotton and you will find when you work with it, it is stretchy if you knit with it... If you crochet with it, not so much... I love this yarn... I have a basket full of it in all colors...


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would make slip on slippers, they can be crocheted. Dishclothes, Tank tops for next summer. And you know these things will last for a long time. God Bless


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

anything you can crochet would look good with this. Don't get too fancy with the stitches, as the yarn itself should be the show, and will overpower any lacy or intricate stitching you do. socks, afgans, simple sweaters, hats, all will become stripy beauties.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> It has a cottony feel to it because it is cotton and you will find when you work with it, it is stretchy if you knit with it... If you crochet with it, not so much... I love this yarn... I have a basket full of it in all colors...


LOL...I realized that it was 100% cotton AFTER I made the first post. I'm pretty new at this. LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've made another pincher hotpad...just a little bit bigger than the smaller one in the picture....working on a soap-saver and still working on the adult bib. Now I'm getting really whipped so I think I'll go to bed. But hopefully this conversation will continue tomorrow. LOL


----------



## sherrybp (Oct 31, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love that yarn. I use it for all the kitchen items above. I also have made market bags with it. I have had then for over a year. They have held up amazingly well. At least once a week they get loaded with a ton of groceries. Yes, it does stretch. I love it for heave items. I have put 8 to 10 large bottles of water in it. Try that with paper or plastic. You have a real treasure. jinx
> http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=133


I used Sugar N Cream's pattern for the market bags to start with but found their placement of the strap to be ill-conceived when carrying items such as cartons of eggs. (The cartons jutted outward from my body, which felt totally awkward.) Also because the mesh section and the strap both stretch, toting heavier items like canned goods and books made the bags hang down to my knees.

I have since modified their pattern by moving the strap (mine are centered at the ends where the bags fold) and reducing the number of chain stitches for the mesh by one or two depending on my needs or mood. Some of the people who received my bags remarked that they wished the bags were lined so they could be used as purses instead. Maybe one of these days I'll add sewing to my list of crafting hobbies to make use of their suggestion...


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

You sound like me buying yarn and then wonder what to do with it. My friend told me I needed to use up what I had before buying anymore but I only see her maybe once a week and I shop when she isn't helping me knit.Some of the sites I've found since been in here have some beautiful yarn and it is on sale..lol Oh well just have to get the treadmill moved out where I will have more room to store my yarn and material.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Another good use for it is a small carry-all bag that fits on the front of a walker. Enables the person to put the newspaper, etc. in the bag and still have both hands for the walker.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Another good use for it is a small carry-all bag that fits on the front of a walker. Enables the person to put the newspaper, etc. in the bag and still have both hands for the walker.


That' a very good idea!...Before I got my new walker (with a built on seat and storage under the seat) I had the plain old walker and it was a pain trying to carry anything when using it.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

They are all pretty but I agree the middle one is very pretty. How about bags or totes the colors would work up very nice :-D


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I love this yarn. You can make anything from it. Start now on a summer top, or cardigan, or I've made tons of wash cloths for all my relatives and they love them. I made a vest from this yarn. I made a nice baby blanket. It's 100% cotton, warm but not hot, just give washing instructions with it. I have two cotton blankets on my bed I love the weight of it. You got some nice color combos their. Good luck!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I made a couple of the pincher hotpads but I must have done something weird...the light colored one was made with the large size pattern (ch 10) and the red one was made with the med. size pattern (ch 6)....what a difference!...I think I'm gonna go in the middle and ch 8 to start....see how that goes.


Looking at these real close I realized...these would also make good soap holders....just a thought....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I got the link for these today in email...someone was asking me if I'd ever done the Tunisian style crocheting...I may have to ask Santa for these!!!!....LOL...

http://www.anniesattic.com/detail.html?code=805483&source=ACEOTW


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LOL...I love love LOVE this yarn...the middle one...Sunflower...is my absolute favorite!...but I have no clue what to make with any of it....I only crochet so that limits me right there....it's got a cottony feel to it and no "give" so nothing that is supposed to stretch.....need some input here!!!...please...


If you have a craft store near you, Michaels, Jo-ann Fabrics,
Hobby Lobby. Any store that sells cotton yarn there are free fliers that have lots of patterns and little booklets (you purchase) for cotton yarn. Too bad you don't knit because knitted dish cloths with things like sail boats, hearts, food items are so much fun to make and very easy.
Oh and I forgot they make great wash cloths for babies too. I just knitted the sail boat for a friends having a baby.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

cotton i think is great to work with i make just about everything with it. this is what i have learned working with it...
cotton does have a lot of give it is just slow to show its self. things i have found that if you make a hat use a size smaller needle than what you gauged or knit it in gauge and let it sit. cotton has a habit of relaxing after being knit this is why sweaters tend to loose shape.
so don't do any blocking till after you let the cotton relax. also don't use hot water to block it since that will take the relax out of it. and you will still end up with a baggy piece. i make some really nice slouch hats in a rib stitch with cotton yarn.

also i have made knit toys with it which are usually the first thing to be bought at shows. i agree sugar and cream and lionbrand site have the best patterns for toys. 

other thing why is it everyone things pot holders make great gifts? what is so original about pot holders? don't limit your self with this yarn to something as hohum as a pot holder. 
have fun with this yarn it looks really nice. :-D


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Would make beautiful hat/mitten/scarf sets!


----------



## rondasteele (Nov 7, 2011)

i made a darling baby blanket using a cotton yarn like this. you can crochet it (which i did), but to make it really pop, crochet some 5 petal flowers in a solid color (like the orange (about 2 1/2" to 3" in diameter) with a smaller flower (like white for the center) attached. then attach your cute flowers onto the blanket at whatever intervals look pleasing to you, edge the blanket with a solid color (like the orange), and voila! an heirloom!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh Phoenix, that is the last thing this chick needed to see. My my fingers are jittery to get them seeing that is the next thing I wanted to teach myself. Tanya


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

For what its worth, I use it to make clothes for some of the dolls from Annies attic. Not the bed dolls that is #10. A lot of the patterns suggest regular yarn of some sort. The cotton looks so much better.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Phoenix,
I am really glad that you are happy with the yarn. I am thinking even though I am not able to knit at this time, since someone mentioned making a sweater with it, if I have enough of one color maybe I will keep some of it.

I still have the 12 balls of the pastel someone was mailing a money order for, but never received it so I guess eventually I will get it posted. 

As you know I have many boxes of yarn to sort through, and my son brought me a few yesterday to start sorting through. There are a lot of the yarn we bought in the LYS, but one of the bigger boxes looks like it is mostly more of this yarn in many colors, so I guess I have lots more to post as I can get my son to take pictures for me. I know my mom loved to use this yarn for the hats she made for charity.

I would love to see pictures of your projects you make with the yarn, if you would post them.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

rondasteele said:


> i made a darling baby blanket using a cotton yarn like this. you can crochet it (which i did), but to make it really pop, crochet some 5 petal flowers in a solid color (like the orange (about 2 1/2" to 3" in diameter) with a smaller flower (like white for the center) attached. then attach your cute flowers onto the blanket at whatever intervals look pleasing to you, edge the blanket with a solid color (like the orange), and voila! an heirloom!


Cool!!!


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

my sister only crochets her daughter calls her a machine. she uses that yarn for bibs and wash clothes like everyone else has posted but she has also made for same daughter a two piece bathing suit with beach wrap the skirt length. braclets and i think she said she saw a pattern for diaper covers. possibilities are endless. have fun


----------



## Lilleth (Aug 18, 2011)

Pot Holders: Use 2 strands of yarn and work in BACK LOOPS ONLY. 
Ch 10 join with sl st to form ring. Row l: ch2 sc in first 3 chs. 3 sc in net ch (center), sc in next 3 chs. 9 sc. Row 2: Ch 1, turn; sc in first 4 sc. 3 sc in center sc, sc in last 4 sc: 11 sc. Row 3: Ch 1, turn; sc in first 5 sc, 3 sc in center sc, sc in last 5 sc; 13 sc. Row 4 Ch 1, turn; sc in first 6 sc, 3 sc in center sc, sc in last 6 sc; 15 sc. Row 5: Ch 1, turn; sc in first 7 sc, 3 sc in center sc, sc in last 7 sc: 17 sc. Rows 6-21: Continue to increase 2 sts in each row in same manner have one sc more on each side of the center sc; finish off at end of Row 21; I love this pattern as the loop is built in.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

would make a lovely tablecloth


----------

